

Edward Snowden, Chelsea Manning and Julian Assange: our new heroes - yesbabyyes
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/sep/03/snowden-manning-assange-new-heroes

======
yesbabyyes
I'm not sure how to state this, but this is the second story I submit in a
while which gets a few votes -- more than some on the front page/page two
right now -- but is nowhere to be seen other than through /newest. For
instance, this story has 5 points after 22 minutes as of this writing, while
there's a story with 4 points after 40 minutes on the front page [1].

I don't seem to be hellbanned, but my stories seem to have a very negative
score to begin with. Or does anyone know the cause?

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6322875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6322875)

